# FLORIDA-beaut. Golden running out of time



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh she is beautiful. I hope she can find a home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed the FL rescues.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Uh that's five minutes from me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

*Thanks so much for emlg. the rescues!!*

I hope a rescue takes her.

*Aqua: * Can you help her?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Get Carol involved too. She's in FL and might have some connects. Aqua, can you foster her if we try to find her a home here with a forum member?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MotherHen??? Emerald Coast??? I know there is another member who used to post and she fostered for Emerald Coast. I can't remember the person's username.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I offered


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I offered


Way to go ACC!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Acc*

Acc


Did you email and offer to rescue her?

I emld. and asked for more about her and said Mylissk emld. rescues, too.

I will be out tomorrow AM looking for a job but will be online in afternoon

Please let us know what you her and THANK YOU!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I never heard back. Hope that means she's safe.


----------

